# hanes cool dri plastisol problems



## DBurke (Nov 9, 2011)

why is it that when i press plastisol on a jersey starter 2 toned performance shirt, it works just fine but i do the same process and it seems to be peeling off on the hanes cool dri shirts? both are 100% polyester..the hanes seems to be more shiney and has no mesh is that why its not working?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Is there a chance there is some kind of stain repellant treatment on the fabric?....


----------



## DBurke (Nov 9, 2011)

no I'm beginning to think it's the transfer not the garment. because I also tried it on my Delta cotton shirts. and small jagged edges begin to pop up after wash and dry.


----------

